# Unusual Resources For 5 Gallon Buckets...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I found a couple interesting resources from which to purchase 5 gallon buckets recently: A bakery. While picking up some donuts the other day I saw they had stacks of 5 gallon buckets in the kitchen. I asked the owner what they do with them and she said they "dispose" of them when they get enough built up. She said a lot of their dry and wet ingredients come in buckets. During the conversation she said in the past people have asked about buying them and she sells them for $1 with the lid. Seemed like too good of a deal to pass up so I bought 5 of them. She also said her cousin works at a sandwich shop and they always have buckets from pickles and other ingredients.

tL;DR- check with local bakeries and sandwich shops for 5 gallon buckets on the cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Plus you know those are food grade which gives you even more options on what to do with them.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Sometimes I'll pick up the buckets from Firehouse Subs, they come with the lids. They will smell like pickles for a long time, no matter how much you wash them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Sometimes I'll pick up the buckets from Firehouse Subs, they come with the lids. They will smell like pickles for a long time, no matter how much you wash them.


 :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Sometimes I'll pick up the buckets from Firehouse Subs, they come with the lids. They will smell like pickles for a long time, no matter how much you wash them.


I bought several when I was doing some interior painting, and using a paint sprayer. Imagine the smell of latex paint and pickle brine... :lol:


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I found a couple interesting resources from which to purchase 5 gallon buckets recently: A bakery. While picking up some donuts the other day I saw they had stacks of 5 gallon buckets in the kitchen. I asked the owner what they do with them and she said they "dispose" of them when they get enough built up. She said a lot of their dry and wet ingredients come in buckets. During the conversation she said in the past people have asked about buying them and she sells them for $1 with the lid. Seemed like too good of a deal to pass up so I bought 5 of them. She also said her cousin works at a sandwich shop and they always have buckets from pickles and other ingredients.
> 
> tL;DR- check with local bakeries and sandwich shops for 5 gallon buckets on the cheap. :thumbup:


Try either carpet cleaning companies or restoration companies. Most products we use come in 5 gallon buckets that are chemical resistant, with either screw on or snap on lids. I have close to 50 at any given time floating around my shop. I usually just give them away as long as the person asks nicely / doesn't expect them for free.


----------

